# Black Copper HMPK x Monster Copper Female



## dawei (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my second attempt... I have never been successful yet. Let's see how it feels to breed again lol. I was crazy to breed but then gave up. I'll try to breed again. I feel like it'll be a great and fun experience. So here i'm going to try breeding a Black copper HMPK which my older brother bought from a seller during an event. And then the Monster copper female, i have no clue which genes it contain, because I saved her from Walmart. Definitely not a veiltail, because she has four rays in the caudal fins. But we'll see how this might result *If I am successful again* The female is a bit of a spoonhead though. :-?

Picture below is the male on the left, and the female in the middle and another shot at the bottom.


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

They're both pretty! Good luck and I hope you get good results!


----------



## dawei (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, I'm actually doing a different spawn atm xD


----------

